# Multiple user-interfaces



## Cookie-Nerd (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi there!

After much of trouble with the ports I installed BSD with success and I was able to boot Gnome. But I got bored so I started do wonder if I could install KDE next to Gnome. It worked to install kDE but now here's my problem:

I commented out the lines "gdm_enable="YES" and "gnome_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf so that Gnome wouldn't be able to boot. Instead I wrote the line "kdm4_enable="YES". I didn't chance the line for proc in /etc/fstab or add a new one. But KDE doesn't boot.

To sum up, it doesn't work with KDE but with Gnome. Did I forget something or is it maybe not possible to have installed two GUIs at the same time? Any ideas?

Thanks and greetings


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello and welcome on board!

Have you tried following the instructions included in the Handbook?

I don't use either one of these two, so any help I can offer in that matter will be limited to just this.


----------



## Cookie-Nerd (Jan 13, 2019)

Beastie said:


> Hello and welcome on board!
> 
> Have you tried following the instructions included in the Handbook?
> 
> I don't use either one of these two, so any help I can offer in that matter will be limited to just this.



Yes, I followed the instructions. Else I would not have accomplished to install something because my main-machine is Linux.  So all of theese things are done. I guess the problem could be the proc  But thanks anyway!


----------



## meine (Jan 13, 2019)

You can have as many desktop environments and window managers as there are, they shouldn't conflict.

The problem here seems to be the login manager GDM. I don't have any experience with it, but I heard that it can mess things up when deactivated etc.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 13, 2019)

Cookie-Nerd said:


> Instead I wrote the line "kdm4_enable="YES".



This is not supposedly to work since there is no KDE4 in the tree anymore; however it may still be alive in the quarterly repository for now.

How did you install KDE? Plasma5 uses x11/sddm (KDM is dead since years).


----------



## Cookie-Nerd (Jan 13, 2019)

meine said:


> You can have as many desktop environments and window managers as there are, they shouldn't conflict.
> 
> The problem here seems to be the login manager GDM. I don't have any experience with it, but I heard that it can mess things up when deactivated etc.



Thanks for your answer.
Okay, maybe I have to specify my searchings. I will have a closer look at GDM.


----------



## Cookie-Nerd (Jan 13, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> This is not supposedly to work since there is no KDE4 in the tree anymore; however it may still be alive in the quarterly repository for now.
> 
> How did you install KDE? Plasma5 uses x11/sddm (KDM is dead since years).



Oh okay, I didn't know about. I installed KDE4 because I followed the documentation. So I used the Ports, via the folder x11 and KDE4 in the ports.
So you want to say that I have to install Plasma5 instead of KDE or don't I understand you correctly?


----------



## bart (Jan 14, 2019)

The handbook is updated since yesterday


----------



## Cookie-Nerd (Jan 14, 2019)

bart said:


> The handbook is updated since yesterday



Uh okay, I haved a look. Crazy, mistakes are quite simple. Sometimes I remember "Have you tried to turn your Computer off and on again" because it's the same class of errors.
Anyway, thanks! Now I hope I can keep working.


----------

